# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Modérateur

## alisee2

Bonjour,Je ne comprends pas l'archivage de la pétition contre la vivisection destinée à faire pression et changer la loi de 2010 votée à Bruxelles et défavorable aux animaux de labo alors que d'autres méthodes substitutives existent et pourraient être développées.Cela concerne tous les européens et des millions d'animaux. Si ce n'est pas de la PA qu'est que c'est d'après vous ? Alors donneZ moi une bonne raison pour ne pas diffuser la pétition sur Rescue. Merci Cordialement                Je ne sais pas contacter de modérateurs aussi je fais ce post.

----------


## Chenille

Parce qu'il y a déjà eu des sujets de créés...

----------


## May-May

Bonjour,

Cette pétition est déjà diffusée sur RESCUE  :: 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/petition...-2013-a-86090/

----------


## Sanaga

*Bonsoir, par ailleurs pour joindre un modérateur, il suffit d'envoyer un mp si un rapport ne peut être envoyé. Réponse donnée post clôturé.*

----------

